# Beckhoff CX9000-N000 target



## Fallon (25 Juli 2011)

Hi,
ich soll eine Beckhoff CX9000-N000 mit Codesys programmieren. Wenn ich das richtig verstanden habe wird dafür ein target support packages benötigt. Weis jemand wo ich sowas her bekomme oder kann mir jemand ein schicken?

mit freundlichen Gruß
Fallon


----------



## cas (25 Juli 2011)

Hallo,

ich geh davon aus das du Twincat brauchst (kostenlos).
Gibt es bei Beckhoff zum Download:
http://www.beckhoff.de/default.asp?twincat/tcatdow.htm

MfG  CAS


----------



## Voxe (25 Juli 2011)

Hallo Fallon,

du hast eine "Beckhoff CX9000-N000", damit steht dir die Wahl, ob du TwinCAT oder Codesys nutzen willst, offen. Eine TwinCAT-Runtime ist in deiner Hardware nicht enthalten. Siehe, deine Produktbeschreibung, der Endung, N000.

Also, was willst du, oder sollst du einsetzen ? Dein "target" bezieht sich wohl auf die Runtime. Du hast die Wahl.

Gruß, Voxe


----------



## Fallon (25 Juli 2011)

Hi

@cas
Nach meiner Informationen ist die Software Twincat auf Dauer kostenpflichtig.
Deswegen möchte (soll) ich die SPS mit Codesys direkt Programmieren.

@Voxe

Aus dem Gerät steht die Bezeichnung CX9000-N000. Mittels Cerhost konnte ich auf das Gerät schauen. Da befindet sich eine WInCE Oberfläche und anscheinend eine Twincat-Runtime.
Das Target das ich brauche ist aber für das Codesys V2.3. Ich habe zwar eine Anleitung gefunden, wie man sowas herstellt, aber ich werde da nicht so richtig schlau daraus.

Was anderes, ich habe gehört, das ich mit der Runtime auf dem Gerät mit dem Twincat auch nach Ablauf der 30Tage weiterprogrammieren kann?


 Gruß
Fallon


----------



## trinitaucher (26 Juli 2011)

Voxe schrieb:


> du hast eine "Beckhoff CX9000-N000", damit steht dir die Wahl, ob du  TwinCAT oder Codesys nutzen willst, offen. Eine TwinCAT-Runtime ist in  deiner Hardware nicht enthalten. Siehe, deine Produktbeschreibung, der  Endung, N000.


Wo hast du die Info her? Auf der Homepage habe ich das nicht gefunden.

Die Beckhoff-Steuerungen werden mit TwinCAT programmiert. Mir ist nicht bekannt, dass Beckhoff Targets für CoDeSys anbietet. Schließlich wollen die die eigene Software vermarkten. Auf der CoDeSys-Homepage ist Beckhoff auch nicht unter den "programmierbaren Geräten" gelistet.


----------



## SPSDAU (26 Juli 2011)

Hallo,

also CX9000-N000 bezeichnet nicht das Gerät sondern das erste Erweiterungsmodul welche in dem Fall im Standard dabei ist.

Die Bezeichnung des Grundgerätes lautet CX9000-xxxx (x= 1 oder 0 )

Ich gehe mal davon aus das Du ein CX TC Runtime hast. Du kannst Dir TC wie beschrieben runter laden und wenn Du innerhalb von 30 Tagen nicht fertig wirst dies noch einmal auf Deinem Rechner installieren.


----------



## cas (26 Juli 2011)

es muß nach 30 Tagen nur dann neu installiert werden, wenn die Runtime (SPS-Funktionalität) auf dem Programmier-PC funktionieren soll.
Dass programmieren hat damit nichts zu tun, das geht in einem Jahr immer noch...

MfG CAS


----------



## Voxe (26 Juli 2011)

Hallo trinitaucher,

 Laut Homepage, "CX9000-N000" wobei ich die letzte Null betrachte, sagte dies aus, das keine PLC-Runtime bzw. TwinCAT enthalten ist. In diesem Beispiel, wäre der Preisunterschied zu der mit PLC-Runtime 40 Euro. Dann wäre es CX9000-0001.

Ob ich auf eine CX.... (hinten 0) mit Codesys betreiben kann, weiss ich nicht. Dachte ich einfach, ist ja ein kleiner Rechner mit einem Betriebssystem. Natürlich will Beckhoff ihre Lizenzen verkaufen, würde ich ja auch wollen. (Deswegen ist wohl die Demo installiert).

Aber warum verkaufen sie eine CX ohne Runtime ?

Das man mit einer Demo-Version noch programmiert werden kann ist mir auch klar, aber eine CX wird doch meist mittels Notebook programmiert. Und wenn die CX keine Lizenz hat, kommt die Instandhaltung alle 30 Tage zur Maschine und spielt ne neue Demo ein. *ROFL* In diesem Fall für 40 Euro.

Habe aber keine praktische Erfahrung mit CX'en, plane aber in naher Zukunft eine einzusetzen, kann jemand dieses Geheimnis lüften ?

Gruß, Voxe


----------



## trinitaucher (27 Juli 2011)

Voxe schrieb:


> Laut Homepage, "CX9000-N000" wobei ich die letzte Null betrachte, sagte dies aus, das keine PLC-Runtime bzw. TwinCAT enthalten ist. In diesem Beispiel, wäre der Preisunterschied zu der mit PLC-Runtime 40 Euro. Dann wäre es CX9000-0001.


  Wie cas schon richtig schrieb, bezeichnet „N000“ nicht das Grundmodul, sondern die werksseitige Netzwerkschnittstelle. Es wird auf allen CX9xxx dort „N000“ stehen. ;-)
  Auf dem Gehäuse weiter rechts ist die Gerätebezeichnung mit dem Produktschlüssel zu finden. Kann man gut auf den Produktfotos erkennen:
http://beckhoff.de/default.asp?embedded_pc/cx9000.htm

  @: Fallon
  Was steht dort?



Voxe schrieb:


> du hast eine "Beckhoff CX9000-N000", damit steht dir die Wahl, ob du TwinCAT oder Codesys nutzen willst, offen. Eine TwinCAT-Runtime ist in deiner Hardware nicht enthalten. Siehe, deine Produktbeschreibung, der Endung, N000.





Voxe schrieb:


> Ob ich auf eine CX.... (hinten 0) mit Codesys betreiben kann, weiss ich nicht. Dachte ich einfach, ist ja ein kleiner Rechner mit einem Betriebssystem. Natürlich will Beckhoff ihre Lizenzen verkaufen, würde ich ja auch wollen. (Deswegen ist wohl die Demo installiert).
> 
> Aber warum verkaufen sie eine CX ohne Runtime ?
> 
> ...


  Möchte dich nicht kritisieren, aber wenn du (noch) keine Erfahrung im Umgang mit den CXen hast, schreibe bitte nicht einfach Dinge hin, die du gar nicht weißt.
  Es ist auf den CXen keine „Demo“ installiert. Man kann auch nicht einfach selbst ein TwinCAT auf nem CX9000er installieren, weil der Speicherplatz gar nicht ausreicht.
  CXe können nicht „wahlweise“ mit CoDeSys programmiert werden, sondern ausschließlich nur mit TwinCAT. Es gibt für CXe kein CoDeSys-Target! (falls doch, her mit der Info!)

  Auf CXen mit Betriebssystem und TwinCAT ist immer eine TwinCAT-*Runtime* drauf. Vollversion muss selbst installiert werden, falls notwendig und genug Speicher und ein Win XP vorhanden ist, also nur auf CX10xx/CX5xxx aufwärts.


----------



## Fx64 (27 Juli 2011)

Hallo!
Es gibt keine Targetbeschreibung für CoDeSys und CXe!

Viele Grüße


----------



## Voxe (27 Juli 2011)

Hallo,

seid mir nicht böse für diese Aussage.

Ich sehe gerade keinen technischen Grund, warum Codesys nicht auf einer CX laufen kann. Der Speicher ? Warum, TwinCAT läuft doch auch. Und woher TwinCAT stammt, die Frage verkneife ich mir.

Persönlich, würde ich das nicht machen, bin halt von TwinCAT überzeugt. Oder, bisher hat es meinen Ansprüchen und Aufgaben genügt.

Das heisst nicht, das es nicht möglich ist, Codesys auf einem Embedded-PC laufen zu lassen. Weil das, will doch eine CX sein.

Mal am Rande, hat jemand schon einmal das Aussehen von Beckhoff- und Wago- Kopplern und Klemmen verglichen? (ausser das beide Kunden von "3S-Smart Software Solutions GmbH" sind)

Aber mal zurück zu diesem Thema. Es wurde nicht gefragt, ob es geht, sondern wie ???

Gruß, Voxe


----------



## rostiger Nagel (27 Juli 2011)

Voxe schrieb:


> Mal am Rande, hat jemand schon einmal das Aussehen von Beckhoff- und Wago- Kopplern und Klemmen verglichen? (ausser das beide Kunden von "3S-Smart Software Solutions GmbH" sind)



Liegt vlt. Daran das Wago die klemmen baut


----------



## Voxe (27 Juli 2011)

Und das Kunststoff-Teil ?


----------



## rostiger Nagel (27 Juli 2011)

Voxe schrieb:


> Und das Kunststoff-Teil ?



Das machen die von Wago gleich mit, wenn
Sie schon einmal zu Gange sind


----------



## Voxe (27 Juli 2011)

Aber, warum, gibt es bei Wago kein TwinCAT ?


----------



## StructuredTrash (27 Juli 2011)

Voxe schrieb:


> Aber, warum, gibt es bei Wago kein TwinCAT ?


Weil WAGO und Beckhoff nur das Busklemmensystem zusammen entwickelt haben, ansonsten aber getrennte Wege gehen. Beckhoff geht ja eher von der PC-Seite an die Sache heran, die intelligenten Buskoppler sind da eher nur ein Anhängsel. Bei WAGO war die Entwicklung anders herum. Erst kamen programmierbare Koppler und erst später Hutschienen-PC's mit Kontron-Innenleben.


----------



## Cassandra (27 Juli 2011)

*Warum hat sich das nicht schon längst wer gefragt?*




Voxe schrieb:


> Ich sehe gerade keinen technischen Grund, warum Codesys nicht auf einer CX laufen kann. Der Speicher ? Warum, TwinCAT läuft doch auch.


Ich sehe keinen Technischen Grund, warum ich mir in meine Ente keinen Porsche-Motor einbauen kann. Im Porsche läuft er ja auch!!!


Voxe schrieb:


> Aber, warum, gibt es bei Wago kein TwinCAT ?


[FONT=Arial, sans-serif]Da haben sich die Entwickler einfach nichts bei gedacht. Es wäre doch soo praktisch, wenn man die S7 mit Visual- Basic, die Moeller mit Pascal, System Q mit Linux und Allen-Bradley mit dem GX Developer programmieren könnte... 


 [/FONT]


----------



## trinitaucher (27 Juli 2011)

Voxe schrieb:


> seid mir nicht böse für diese Aussage.
> [...]
> Und woher TwinCAT stammt, die Frage verkneife ich mir.
> [...]
> ...


In einem Forum, wo jemand nach fundierten Infos fragt, ist es nicht  sonderlich Hilfreich eigene Vermutungen zu präsentieren als wären es Fakten! Frag besser mal einen Vertriebler der Firmen oder auf ner Messe die Leute am Stand, anstatt Halbwissen zu verbreiten.
Glaubst, Wago und Beckhoff seien eine Firma, nur weil die Gehäuse ähnlich aussehen? Es soll heutzutage durchaus Firmen geben, die diverse Teile zukaufen  (ja, man kann auch Software, oder Teile davon, zukaufen)

Hintergrund:
Wago hat zusammen mit BEckhoff in den 90ern das Busklemmensystem entwickelt. Wago die Gehäusetechnik, Beckhoff die Elektronik. Heutzutage sind beide Firmen völlig verschieden ausgerichtet, haben eigene Entwicklung und Produktion und auch verschiedene Kundenkreise.
Beckhoff bezieht von Wago noch einen Großteil der Gehäuse (drinnen steht sogar "Wago"). Ob Wago noch einige Elektronik von Beckhoff fertigen und/oder entwicklen lässt (wie früher), weiß ich nicht.
Beckhoff entwickelt jedenfalls alle Elektronik selbst und kauft lediglich die Gehäuse zu.
Das "TwinCAT" ist ebenfalls eine Entwicklung von Beckhoff. Einzig der SPS-Editor und -Compiler stammen von 3S. Die Echtzeit und die NC aber kommen von Beckhoff. Das hat absolut gar nichts mit der 3S-Runtime zu tun! Deswegen sind TwinCAT und CoDeSys auch inkompatibel zueinander.



Voxe schrieb:


> Ich sehe gerade keinen technischen Grund, warum Codesys nicht auf einer  CX laufen kann. Der Speicher ? Warum, TwinCAT läuft doch auch.
> [...]
> Das heisst nicht, das es nicht möglich ist, Codesys auf einem Embedded-PC laufen zu lassen. Weil das, will doch eine CX sein.


Auf nem nackten CX ohne TwinCAT geht's vielleicht sogar. Nur ob du die Feldbusanbindung hinbekommst, ist fraglich. Beckhoff hat diese Schnittstelle sicherlich nicht offen gelegt.


----------



## Fallon (28 Juli 2011)

Danke erstmal für euere Antworten.
Mir reicht es erstmal zu wissen, das ich die CX auch mit der TwinCat Demoversion weiterprogrammieren kann, wenn die 30 Tage abgelaufen sind. 

Es ging mir nur die Möglichkeit der Programmierung, nicht um eine Simulation auf einen PC.


Gruß
Fallon


----------

